# Aiming at AMC 4



## WyrTwister (Aug 2, 2004)

If I read correctly , AMC 4 is at 101 degrees ?

If I put a circular LNB on my 30" dish & tune in DTV with my DTV receiver , then put my Linear LNB in the place of the Circular LNB , will it be correctly pointed at AMC 4 ?

Thanks ,
Wyr


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Y E S !


----------

